# **** wars, the empire strikes back



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Rocky is studying the situation.:vs_laugh:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Here he was climbing up to the deck last night.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Well Senior, you were right. Rocky WAS studying it... and it took him only a couple of days and tries to develop another method to raid the feeder. Now since he can't swing the hook over to the deck rail, he pushes on it to get the feeder swinging back and forth until he can grab onto it. He probably spills more than he eats which is a problem in 2 ways... the $$, and it attracts many squirrels below to clean up their windfall.

I need to hang something like another potted flower on that intermediate hook which should block him from reaching the feeder. That's my next strategy. Who knew it would be so hard to outsmart a raccoon??


----------



## southernxp (May 14, 2020)

Not the most expensive or attractive solution. However, squirrel baffles would keep him from climbing the posts


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I suppose you could just leave a ham sandwich on the glass table every night.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://www.timesfreepress.com/news/chatter/story/2019/jul/01/whits-live-modern-castle/497071/


With a moat.


----------

